# Kona Stinky Deluxe 07 nur leicht gebraucht



## Perx89 (12. April 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290555484280


----------



## Perx89 (17. April 2011)

Letzter Tag zum bieten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

